# HUGE Vivarium Builds - Compilation



## Zibi (Nov 9, 2020)

I am starting this for people to get inspiration to build big sized Vivariums and Terrariums. Post pictures, sites, threads etc. that showcase BIG BOYS.


----------



## Zibi (Nov 9, 2020)

1. New build 1300 liter/350 gallon tall-style vivarium
2. my large mixed viv thread
3. big woody
4. 400 Gallon Construction Build (Picture Intensive)
5. 250 gallon paludarium
6. 150g Dart Frog Vivarium - The Planted Tank Forum
7. Building Large Planted aquarium/terrarium/paludarium 10x11 Feet - Page 6 - The Planted Tank Forum 
8. 



9. 



10. 




As I find more, I will post here.
Have fun!


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Check out the past and present entires for IVLC, lot's of huge builds in the 'hobbist large size' and 'commercial size'.


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

*+1* for *Serpadesign*'s builds! They are so breathtaking! That 180 gallon viv was actually built for dart frogs. Here is 350 gallon paludarium planted:









And his room completed:







----------------------------------------------------
Enjoy!
Gastrotheca


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

Also,
Here is a 500 gallon tank that he built for a conference room at Pondemonium:







------------------
Gastrotheca


----------



## Jikkermancinni (Oct 28, 2020)

This is a really cool channel (no longer posting sadly) that showcases several very large tanks, this video is a overview of his largest tank. He has a lot of amazing tips for caring for giant tanks as well.


----------

